# Work In Progress Army Backstory



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Here is the background of my Imperial Guard Army so far. Later on I will add character profiles for my Commanders, ans Special Characters, as well as some short stories based on incredible batlles.

Hope you like it.

Amoeba Bait



> The Siege of Remanos City
> Background:
> The Imperial planet Vyshka VII. Situated in the galactic South East on the very edge of civilised space, it stands as a bastion against the relentless enemies of the Imperium of Man. For countless years it has operated as a base for the fleets of the Imperium, re-arming and re-fitting the immense star-ships of the Navy in order to defend the local cluster. Due to its role as a port world, Vyshka VII maintains a strong link with the Adaptus Mechanicus of Mars. Beneath its polluted atmosphere, Vyshka VII’s numerous Manufactorums produce some of the finest weaponry in the galaxy. This single planet is the lynchpin in the defence of the entire sector, making it a prime target for the God-Emperors many foes.
> 
> ...


----------

